# Latest Processor Prices



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

PROCESSORS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 12/7/2006 

AMD PROCESSORS:-  
SEMPRON 
Sempron 2800+ (1.6GHz,128KB L2 cache,1600MHz HT bus,754)  Rs1700 
Sempron 3000+ (1.8GHz,128KB L2 cache,1600MHz HT bus,754)  Rs1900  
Sempron 3200+ (1.8GHz,128KB L2 cache,1600MHz HT bus,AM2)  Rs2300 

ATHLON 64 
Athlon 64 3000+ (1.8GHz,512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2 and 939)  Rs2750 
Athlon 64 3200+ (2.0GHz,512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2 and 939)  Rs3400  
Athlon 64 3500+ (2.2GHz,512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2 and 939)  Rs3950  
Athlon 64 3800+ (2.4GHz,512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2 and 939)  Rs4700 

ATHLON 64 X2 
Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (2.0GHz,512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2)  Rs5600  
Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (2.0GHz,1MB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2 and 939)  Rs7300 
Athlon 64 X2 4000+ (65nm,2.1GHz,512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2)  Rs8150 
Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (2.2GHz,1MB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2 and 939)  Rs8800 
Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (65nm,2.3GHz,512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2)  Rs10300 
Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (2.4GHz,1MB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2 and 939)  Rs11200 
Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (65nm,2.5GHz,512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2)  Rs13000 
Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (2.6GHz,1MB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2)  Rs14500 
Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (65nm,2.7GHz,512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2)  Rs19500 

OPTERON SERIES 
144 (1.8GHz,1MB L2 cache,1GHz HT bus,939)  Rs4400 
146 (2.0GHz,1MB L2 cache,1GHz HT bus,939)  Rs5100 

ATHLON FX SERIES 
Athlon 64 FX-62 (2.8GHz,2MB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2)  Rs32500 

AMD Quad FX Platform with DSDC Architecture 
Athlon 64 FX-70 (2.6GHz,2MB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,Socket 1207FX)  Rs29000 
Athlon 64 FX-72 (2.8GHz,2MB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,Socket 1207FX)  Rs39000 
Athlon 64 FX-74 (3.0GHz,2MB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,Socket 1207FX)  Rs49000


INTEL PROCESSORS:-
CELERON (775)
326 (256K L2 cache 2.53GHz 533MHz FSB)  Rs1700 
331 (256K L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs1800 
336 (256K L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs1900
341 (256K L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs2000

PENTIUM 4 (775)
506 (1MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs3500 
511 (1MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs3600 
516 (1MB L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs3650 
531 (1MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs3800 
541 (1MB L2 cache 3.2Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs4200 

PENTIUM DUAL CORE (775)
805 (2MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 800MHz FSB)  Rs4300 
820 (2MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB)  Rs4400 
915 (4MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs5200
925 (4MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs6150 
945 (4MB L2 cache 3.4Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs7500 

CORE 2 DUO (775)
E6300 (2MB L2 cache 1.87Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs8300 
E6400 (2MB L2 cache 2.13Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs10400 
E6600 (4MB L2 cache 2.40Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs14500 
E6700 (4MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs23800 
E6700 (4MB L2 cache 2.93Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm)  Rs49000 

MOTHERBOARDS PRICE LIST

MOTHERBOARDS FOR AMD CPU (754) 

GIGABYTE K8V800M-L  Rs2000 
ASUS K8V-MX  Rs2100 
ASUS K8V-M ULTRA  Rs2300
MERCURY K8V800  Rs2100
BIOSTAR K8M 800  Rs2200 
ECS  Rs2100 

MOTHERBOARDS FOR AMD CPU (939) 

ASUS A8V VM  Rs2800 
ASUS A8N VM  Rs3700
GIGABYTE RS482M2-IL  Rs3000 
GIGABYTE K8N51GMF  Rs3200
ASUS A8N VM CSM  Rs4100 
ASUS A8V DLX  Rs5400 
ASUS A8N-E  Rs5200 
ASUS A8N-SLI  Rs6300 
ASUS A8N-SLI DLX  Rs8100 

MOTHERBOARDS FOR AMD CPU (AM2)

ASUS M2V-TVM  Rs3200
ASUS M2N-MX  Rs4100
GIGABYTE RS482  Rs4000
MSI K9NGM2  Rs4200
ASUS  M2NPV-MX  Rs4300
ASUS M2N32-SLI DLX  Rs11500

MOTHERBOARDS FOR INTEL CPU (LGA 775) 

INTEL 865 GSA  Rs3000 
ASUS P5GPL  Rs3000 
INTEL D101GGC  Rs3500
ASUS P5RD1-VM  Rs2900 
GIGABYTE 915  Rs3100 
GIGABYTE 865 GV  Rs2500 
ASROCK 865 GV  Rs2100
GIGABYTE 865 GMV  Rs2500 
INTEL 915 GAVL  Rs4500 

MOTHERBOARDS FOR INTEL CPU (LGA 775) DDR2 

INTEL D102GGC2  Rs3900 
INTEL 945 GNTL  Rs5800 
INTEL 945 GNTLR  Rs6200
ASUS P5RD2 VM  Rs3100 
D-LINK 915  Rs3900

MOTHERBOARDS FOR INTEL CORE 2 DUO CPU

GIGABYTE GA-945-MRZ  Rs3700
GIGABYTE GA-945GM-S2  Rs4500
GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3  Rs7000
GIGABYTE GA-965P-DQ6  Rs10100
INTEL D946GSIL  Rs4500
INTEL D965OT  Rs5500
INTEL D965RY  Rs6300
INTEL D965WH  Rs7100
INTEL D975XBX2  Rs12400
MSI P965 Neo-F  Rs5000
MSI P965 PLATINUM  Rs6900
MSI D975X PLATINUM V.2  Rs9000
ASUS P5LD2-VM SE   Rs4100
ASUS P5B-VM  Rs6500
ASUS P5B-E  Rs8000
ASUS P5B DLX  Rs9900
ASUS P5WDH DLX  Rs11200    

HARD DISK DRIVES (SGT\SAMSUNG) PRICE LIST

80 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs1950 
120 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs2400 
160 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs2600 
200 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs3200 
250 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs3600 
300 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs4400
320 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs4500

80 GB SATA  Rs2050 
120 GB SATA  Rs2500 
160 GB SATA  Rs2700 
200 GB SATA  Rs3200 
250 GB SATA  Rs3650 
300 GB SATA  Rs4300 
320 GB SATA  Rs4700

RAM PRICE LIST

DDR 400:-
TRANSCEND 256 MB  Rs1450
TRANSCEND 512 MB  Rs2700 
TRANSCEND 1 GB  Rs5400 
HYNIX 256 MB  Rs1600
HYNIX 512 MB  Rs2900 
HYNIX 1 GB  Rs5900
KINGSTON 256 MB  Rs1600
KINGSTON 512 MB  Rs2800 
KINGSTON 1 GB  Rs5700  

DDR2 533:-
KINGSTON 256 MB  Rs1600
KINGSTON 512 MB  Rs2900 
KINGSTON 1 GB  Rs5900

GRAPHIC CARDS PRICE LIST

PCI EXPRESS: 
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6200TC  Rs2100 
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 DDR2  Rs3800
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 GT DDR3  Rs6000
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7300 GS DDR3  Rs3000
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7300 GT DDR3  Rs4500 
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7600 GS DDR3  Rs5800 
256 MB NVIDIA GF  7600 GT DDR3  Rs9000 
256 MB NVIDIA GF  7900 GS DDR3  Rs14500


ATI Cards Prices:

ATi X550se -rs 1900/-
ATi X800XT -rs 2800/-
ATi X1350   -rs 3800/-
ATi X1600XT-rs 5500/-
ATi X1800GXT rs 13400/-
ATi X1900XT rs. 15500/-
ATi X1950GXTR special edition SM3 and DX10 . Rs.33000/-
X1950 PRO X rs. 24000/-

Delhi pricing taxes extra @4%

AGP: 
128 MB NVIDIA GF MX 4000  Rs1700 
128 MB NVIDIA GF FX 5200  Rs1900
128 MB NVIDIA ATI RADEON 9200SE  Rs1900 
128 MB NVIDIA GF 6200  Rs2500  
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 DDR2  Rs4300 
128 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 GT DDR3  Rs6300 

MONITERS PRICE LIST

SAMSUNG 15" 591S  Rs3700 
SAMSUNG 17" 793S  Rs4500 
SAMSUNG 17" FLAT 798MB  Rs5700  
LG 15" 500G  Rs3700 
LG 17" 700E  Rs4500 
LG 17" FLAT E700SH  Rs5800
PHILIPS 15" 105  Rs3600 
PHILIPS 17" 107  Rs4300 
PHILIPS 17" FLAT 107  Rs5400 
VIEWSONIC 17" FLAT  Rs5900 

LCD/TFT 

L.G. 15"  Rs8200 
L.G. 17"  Rs10600 
L.G. 19"  Rs14000 
SAMSUNG 15" 540N  Rs8300 
SAMSUNG 17" 740N  Rs10400 
SAMSUNG 19'' 940BW  Rs14500
BENQ 19'' BW  Rs13800
PHILIPS 15"  Rs8100 
PHILIPS 17"  Rs9800 
PHILIPS 19"  Rs13700 
VIEWSONIC 15"  Rs8400 
VIEWSONIC 17"  Rs9800 
VIEWSONIC 19"  Rs13900
SONY 15"  Rs9000 
SONY 17" H8-75A  Rs12000 
SONY 19" H8-95  Rs16500 
ACER 15"  Rs8000 
ACER 17"  Rs9500 
ACER 19"  Rs13400 
HP 17"  Rs12600 

OPTICAL DEVICE PRICE LIST

CD WRITERS 
52x SONY  Rs960 
52x SAMSUNG  Rs900 
52x LG  Rs880 
52x LITEON  Rs960

DVD/ROM - DRIVES 
16 X SAMSUNG  Rs930 
16 X SONY  Rs945 
16 X LG  Rs920 
16 X LITEON  Rs920

CD WRITER COMBO 
SONY  Rs1150 
LG  Rs1100
LITEON  Rs1150 
SAMSUNG  Rs1100 

DVD WRITERS 
16 X SAMSUNG  Rs1890 
16 X SONY  Rs1900 
16 X SONY DRV820A  Rs2150
16 X LG  Rs1850 
16 X LITEON  Rs1950
16 X LITEON LIGHTSCRIBE  Rs3200
16 X HP DVD 735 Rs 2200


PEN DRIVES PRICE LIST
128 MB PEN DRIVE  Rs450
256 MB PEN DRIVE  Rs610
512 MB PEN DRIVE  Rs690
1 GB PEN DRIVE  Rs1100
2 GB PEN DRIVE  Rs1950
4 GB PEN DRIVE  Rs3950

SPEAKERS PRICE LIST

CREATIVE SPEAKERS 
CREATIVE SBS-240  Rs400 
CREATIVE SBS 370  Rs1100 
CREATIVE SBS VIVIO 60  Rs1800 
CREATIVE SBS 5.1 560  Rs2200
CREATIVE INSPIRE 2.1  Rs1800 
CREATIVE INSPIRE 4.1  Rs2400 
CREATIVE INSPIRE 5.1  Rs3800 
CREATIVE INSPIRE 6.1  Rs5100 
CREATIVE INSPIRE 7.1  Rs6700 
CREATIVE TRIGUE 2.1 3400E  Rs4000

ALTECH LANCING SPEAKERS 
AVS-120I  Rs400 
AVS-121I  Rs1100 
AVS 500B  Rs2500 
VL-251 5.1  Rs4000 
ATP3 2.1  Rs2600 
VS-3151  Rs5800 
ALTECH MS-5021  Rs8200 

JBL SPEAKERS 
JBL DUET  Rs2200 
JBL CREATRE II (2.1)  Rs4400
JBL ENCOUNTER (2.1)  Rs7600 

FRONTECH SPEAKERS
880 W FRONTECH Rs400 
FRONTECH 2.1 + FM  Rs900 
FRONTECH 4.1 + FM  Rs1300 

SOUND CARDS PRICE LIST

CREATIVE 5.1  Rs1100 
CREATIVE 4ZS  Rs4600 
CREATIVE AUDYGY NX  Rs6400

GAMING DEVICE PRICE LIST

MERCURY GAMEPAD  Rs650 
FRONTECH JOYSICK JOSH  Rs800 
FRONTECH ADVENTURE WHEEL  Rs1200 
FRONTECH VOYAGER WHEEL  Rs1450 
LOGITECH FORCE FEEL BACK WHEEL  Rs3100 

MODEMS PRICE LIST

56K INTERNAL  Rs250 
D-LINK 56K INTERNAL  Rs420 
USB MODEM  Rs1100 
D-LINK 56K EXT  Rs1400 
DSL MODEM D-LINK  Rs1500 
D-LINK WIRELESS USB ETHERNET  Rs2300 

CABINET PRICE LIST

FRONTECH P4 ACE 1100 
I-BALL 540  Rs1500 
I-BALL TOWER  Rs1500 
I-BALL CROWN  Rs1600 
I-BALL 441 Black/White  Rs1625 
I-BALL GRABIT  Rs1650 
I-BALL BENZ  Rs1875 
I-BALL WORK HORSE  Rs2300 
NOVATECH Black/White  Rs1700 
ODYSSEY Black/White  Rs1050

TV TUNER/FM CARDS PRICE LIST

TV TUNER  Rs980 
TV TUNER FM  Rs1050 
TV TUNER EXT  Rs990 
PIXEL VIEW  Rs1600 
PIXEL VIEW FM  Rs1600 
PINNACLE FM  Rs2300 
TV TUNER TECH-COM FOR TFT  Rs2000 
TV TUNER USB  Rs1800 

UPS PRICE LIST

MICROTECH 600VA  Rs1800 
MICROTECH 800VA  Rs2300 
MICROTECH 1KVA  Rs2900 
WIPRO 500VA  Rs1600 
WIPRO 600VA  Rs2000 
APC 500VA  Rs1995 
APC 650VA  Rs2700 
APC 800VA  Rs4700 
APC 1KVA  Rs6800 
APC 1.5KVA  Rs9500 
FRONTECH 600 VA  Rs1600



PS: For all those who are wanting to upgrade to higher Intel/AMD  Processors please wait till mid of Jan or maximum upto Feb. Intel is going to launch its cheap Dual Core & Core2Duo processor
Intel Pentium D 935
Intel Core2Duo E4300.
The core2duo processor is aimed for budget pcs and will definitely result in  price cut in rest of the processor's prices(AMD as well as Intel).



And if anyone finds my work helpful please feel free to add to my reputation(as i am unable to add to others rep coz i dont have enough rep points)


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 8, 2006)

hey if u can post in these prices ..regularly..e can requets mods to make it STCIKY..can u do it???

if u get it form somewhere...please do post in the SOURCE and the city also 

GOOD WORK


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

Well this is compilation of prices from many sources. Most of the prices i try to get from my city (rourkela, orissa). But certain things which are unavailable here, those prices my friends arrange from Bhillai, Bhopal, Jamshedpur.
I hope i am clear (prices i get from my city's dealer who happens to be my friend).......


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 8, 2006)

then hope its made sticky... coz ur work is neat n clean... all on left ... very nice... keep goin b posting


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Dec 8, 2006)

awesome work man 
i wil b gr8 if keep updating this thread every month 
this thread should be made sticky


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 8, 2006)

Great work buddy, very useful info. One more support for this thread to be made sticky.

But are you sure socket 939 3800+ X2 and 4200+ X2 are available in the market? I recently visited compass 2006 in november and the dealers told me otherwise. I have a Asus A8N-E and am interested to buy a dual core processor.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

The prices posted by me may not be the same in your city but they wont vary by a heavy margin.......atleast you will know the tentative prices


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 8, 2006)

Awesome work dude...hope prices in Delhi don't differ much...this should be made sticky if you can compile them regularly!


----------



## nj_gamer (Dec 8, 2006)

Dude are you sure that GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3 costs Rs7000?? Its selling for 10K in b'lore,also even the basic P5B sells for 8500 and 7500 for P5B-VM!!!
The prices you've mentioned are damn cheap!! Are you sure the prices are not the $ equivalent to the prices in US? (1$=46Rs)


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

well u can ask your dealer to verify the price again.
Sometimes it happens that they have bought a Motherboard at a higher rate and after few days there is price cut. But they will still sell the mobo at the higher price to ensure their margin of profit. So the prices wont fall till they get the new stock. I hope i am clear


----------



## nj_gamer (Dec 8, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> well u can ask your dealer to verify the price again.
> Sometimes it happens that they have bought a Motherboard at a higher rate and after few days there is price cut. But they will still sell the mobo at the higher price to ensure their margin of profit. So the prices wont fall till they get the new stock. I hope i am clear



I agree on what you say,But all the dealers are quoting the same prices...So guess i have to wait longer 
PS:I visited SP road in b'lore which is equivalent to NP in delhi and Lam road mumbai....


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2006)

its a good work dude and very nice going.... but your prices are varying by heavy margins and they differ in every aspect from company quoted prices ... some prices are around 2000-3000 less then original market prices...


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

May be they are still having the old stock or else they want to milk the cow while it lasts.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2006)

yeah its possible ... but really your work is appreciable.... nice going.... keep it up... and did your problem sort out


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 8, 2006)

Good work!


----------



## harmik (Dec 8, 2006)

gr8 work man!!
thumbs up to u..

Hope that in chandigarh, the components are priced similarly..

and plz make dis post sticky mods..


----------



## govind@PH4 (Dec 8, 2006)

Really sweet compilation.
Keep up ur good work.


----------



## vinyas (Dec 8, 2006)

*all these Prices quoted,VAT not included

keep that in mind when deciding a Config *


----------



## sakthirajesh (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank u very Much. Nice Work!!!! Keep doing...................


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for telling us codename_romeo


----------



## Iced (Dec 8, 2006)

ASUS P5b Dlx is 12100+tax 
Intel C2d e 6300 9000 

in Bangalore.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 8, 2006)

hey friend
i will add to ur rep but for that u have to do 1 thing
Pls...... Pls mention ur Location


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

i already mentioned it in my thread. read it completely. i have nothing to hide friends.

And for the last time.

Its not necessary that your prices tallies with mine. Prices vary from city to city.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 9, 2006)

memebers please do request mods to make this one STICKY ....

it will help us.....


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 9, 2006)

i have done it alrdy..... waitin 4 mods


----------



## spynic (Dec 11, 2006)

these prices are dirt cheap.. ne sources??


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 11, 2006)

spynic said:
			
		

> these prices are dirt cheap.. ne sources??



Because these r excluding taxes...and might differ frm city to city....also if u go thru all posts u will find source


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 11, 2006)

spynic said:
			
		

> these prices are dirt cheap.. ne sources??




Well if u find my work absolutely useless...... then for a change U try to compile the prices for next month(knowing that you wont get anything in return other than some appreciation n some criticism)..........I would definitely give my vote to make it a sticky.

It has happened in the past ...... i had said then, i will say it again.."If u dont find my work worthy then dont waste your time in this thread......"


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 11, 2006)

Good work dude , keep it up


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice list, hope its cheaper in Chennai


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 11, 2006)

> For all those who are wanting to upgrade to higher Intel/AMD Processors please wait till mid of Jan or maximum upto Feb. Intel is going to launch its cheap Dual Core & Core2Duo processor



hmm... so the suggestion is hold up... ??? as i am all set to go for a E6600 with G965WH... so... should i expect the price to go down from E6600 also ?? or rather only entry lavel C2Ds like E6300 and E6400 will be cheaper ??


----------



## janitha (Dec 12, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> hmm... so the suggestion is hold up... ??? as i am all set to go for a E6600 with G965WH... so... should i expect the price to go down from E6600 also ?? or rather only entry lavel C2Ds like E6300 and E6400 will be cheaper ??


Tomshardware reports that there is drop in prices of AMD processors after their announcement of 65nm and that hence Intel prices also should drop. Further, the global trend is that after Christmas, prices will drop.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 12, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> Tomshardware reports that there is drop in prices of AMD processors after their announcement of 65nm and that hence Intel prices also should drop. Further, the global trend is that after Christmas, prices will drop.



Ya thats true......



			
				codename_romeo said:
			
		

> PS: For all those who are wanting to upgrade to higher Intel/AMD Processors please wait till mid of Jan or maximum upto Feb. Intel is going to launch its cheap Dual Core & Core2Duo processor
> Intel Pentium D 935
> Intel Core2Duo E4300.
> The core2duo processor is aimed for budget pcs and will definitely result in price cut in rest of the processor's prices(AMD as well as Intel).


----------



## suraj (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Such A Good Idea About Price Of Processer


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 12, 2006)

y r mods reluctant to make this a STICKY???


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 13, 2006)

@codename_romeo and @janitha

err.. still have to wait 2 months  with my personal PC with is AMD 2600 XP with 512MB DDR... 

anyway... thnx for the information surelly it would allow me to by extra stuff with my budget ... umm.. may be an extra GB or RAM or a Graphics Card for the kids at home


----------



## kirtan (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks for the info mate!!!


----------



## spyingshadow (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey dude! that's god work! But I think that prices vary Bcoz o' 2 things:
1. Shipment costs vary from regions to regions
2. Vat varies from state to state

NEway, u didn't mention if the prices of cabinet included PSU or not. IF no, plz add the prices of separate cabbies n PSUs.
 PS I'll rep ya


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Dec 13, 2006)

x clent work , keep it up , 1 more supporter 4 "sticky"  .


----------



## spiceluvver (Dec 14, 2006)

nice work man ....this thread should b made sticky


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 16, 2006)

thanx Everyone for your responses.....
Thanx 4 your reps friends...i will keep to keep u updated with the latest prices of all components....


----------



## vish786 (Dec 16, 2006)

wow code romeo great tat was really a hard work thanks i found everything in one place.....


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2006)

NICE WORK CODENAME_ROMEO

keep goin reps for you...


----------



## vish786 (Dec 16, 2006)

those price r for bangaloreans... ?????????????


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 17, 2006)

read my first page i have explained everything......... well even if they r not for banglor then also prices will give u a tentative idea


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

WELL I CHECKED THE PRICES AND FOUND that 85% or more are very near to the prices so a VERY good idea comes to mind when to try buying a pc or a single hardware


----------



## vish786 (Dec 17, 2006)

buddy u forgot the most important part ... u forgot to mentin ati readeon graphics card price list... please post it i need it badly................


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 17, 2006)

vish786 said:
			
		

> buddy u forgot the most important part ... u forgot to mentin ati readeon graphics card price list... please post it i need it badly................




I know i did not post prices of ATI radeon Cards........Could not manage to find them in time to post.....Next will try to accumulate Ati radeon prices also.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

PRICES FOR ATI GRAPHICS CARD.

ATi X550se -rs 1900/-
ATi X800XT -rs 2800/-
ATi X1350   -rs 3800/-
ATi X1600XT-rs 5500/-
ATi X1800GXT rs 13400/-
ATi X1900XT rs. 15500/-
ATi X1950GXTR special edition SM3 and DX10 . Rs.33000/-
X1950 PRO X rs. 24000/-

Delhi pricing taxes extra @4%


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 17, 2006)

I am merging your prices shantanu into the main thread..........Thanx for the help n support.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

its my pleasure !!!


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 18, 2006)

Good one dude..!!

Keep then updating...

btw..is 7/12 i.e 7 dec...ya 12/7 i.e july....i feel much like the former..stilll ..checking


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 19, 2006)

7Th december
__________
Thank you all for your overwhelming responses to my post.................

My pleasure to work for all of you.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 19, 2006)

Ya  A Very Good Work By You Codename_romeo


----------



## jatt (Dec 19, 2006)

good work thanks very much


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 21, 2007)

source
*forums.techarena.in/showthread.php?t=625335


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (Jan 22, 2007)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> PROCESSORS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 12/7/2006
> 
> AMD PROCESSORS:-
> SEMPRON
> ...


Hi Buddy thanks for ur advice. please can tell me what processor should i opt for. i am planning to buy in june....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 22, 2007)

Till then Processor Prices Gonna drop by 40%. You can easily buy E6600 at that time


----------



## shantanu (Jan 22, 2007)

The prices will drop with a performance drop


----------



## janitha (Jan 22, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> The prices will drop with a performance drop


Yes, the prices will drop when much higher performance processors are out.


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 24, 2007)

Any update to the price list??? it is already a month old.


----------



## Raaabo (Jan 24, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> source
> *forums.techarena.in/showthread.php?t=625335


 
Are you sure this is the source? I think the thread poster should reply and clarify whether that site is the source, and if it is edit the first post and add the link to the source. I am giving the thread poster 2 days to reply in the positive or negative, failing which this thread will be deleted regardless of whether it's copied or not.


Raaabo


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 24, 2007)

HI everyone...........
I have not copied the prices from the source claimed here by someone. These are the prices collected by ME. Well i checked that post n cud see a similarity between my post n that person's, but then i found my list had more items than his. If i had to copy paste from some souce then wy should i take the pain to add something. Moreover i had posted prices once before too. 

@Raaabo : I leave everything on to you coz i dont have any proof of the fact that i have not copied it from anywhere. I am innocent but i cant prove it. So its upto u to decide whether u think me to be innocent or not.

Bye
Codename_romeo


----------



## shantanu (Jan 24, 2007)

@ codename romeo i also matched your prices and found a huge difference netween yours and that persons, so i trust you and moreover dont stop submitting prices here , its helping a lot.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 24, 2007)

still i have a feeling that you have edited your prices


----------



## shantanu (Jan 24, 2007)

hey is this so big matter , he was said to clarify and he did if he is saying that he has not copied then we should trust him because what ever is done in the forum never gives the post maker any thing its only in favour of the forum and the people considering the prices for their needs.  

BUT EVERYONE HAS ITS OWN VIEWS


----------



## Matrix (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello friends.....

Please anyone suggest me which motherboard is better between Asus M2NPV-MX and Asus M2N-SLI deluxe . I want to use AMD 3800+ X2 processore with it... 

Also please tell me price of M2N-SLI deluxe......

Links :- 

M2NPV-MX :- *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=296&model=1169&modelmenu=1

M2N-SLI deluxe :-
*in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=301&model=1160&modelmenu=1


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 25, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> PRICES FOR ATI GRAPHICS CARD.
> 
> ATi X550se -rs 1900/-
> ATi X800XT -rs 2800/-
> ...




Nice!!!but there is no card in this world with these model numbers.DX 10 with SM 3.0?Dude ATi hasn't launched any DX 10 card yet.Where did u find these cards...*from* *MARS!!!*


----------



## shantanu (Jan 25, 2007)

Ati had a pre-launch series of cards which were under testing purpose only !! these cards came for Whql signatures under series to deploy in future in Windows Vista and their test names are which i have written.. These cards were available as a Special Edition Series for Company Testing only!!! The time i gave those prices and names i didnt knew that the Dx10 cards are only for RnD purpose...

SO SORRY FOR THE WRONG INFO.... BUT THESE CARD CAME TO US FOR WHQL.. so i wrote them here...


----------



## janitha (Jan 25, 2007)

Do they charge price for cards supplied for R&D?


----------



## shantanu (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah when the cards are given to Gamerz ! They charge money for that


----------



## Raaabo (Jan 27, 2007)

I think the thread is fine and i believe the poster... it's helpful, keep it up...


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanx Raaabo......... for believing in me.
And tech_geek thanks for the criticism i really appreciate it(not being sarcastic)
__________
And not to forget shantanu who supported me all through out my way


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 27, 2007)

This is what's been eating my head since I saw this post.Is the X1900XT really priced at 15.5k? I mean I know that the prices of the 1900 series plummeted in the US but since when did it drop so steeply out here? Can anybody please confirm this deal as it sounds really hand itching & mouth watering.Plus which brand does it belong to?


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 28, 2007)

hey romeo guy, can you not update the list, basically the list is a month old. 

Thanks for the post though!


----------



## shantanu (Jan 29, 2007)

The BRAND for X1900Xt is FORSA & Alastor ,and the prices are correct.. they have increased a bit to 16050/- to 16250/-


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 29, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> The BRAND for X1900Xt is FORSA & Alastor ,and the prices are correct.. they have increased a bit to 16050/- to 16250/-


Hmmm...Is Alastor available out here in Mumbai? I mean I have never came across this brand anywhere.Can someone please confirm this price for Mumbai again?


----------



## shantanu (Jan 29, 2007)

dont know whether its available there but am sure that its selling in india.. so you can look to that


----------



## premsharma (Jan 30, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> PRICES FOR ATI GRAPHICS CARD.
> 
> ATi X550se -rs 1900/-
> ATi X800XT -rs 2800/-
> ...



Yeah that will be helpfull. If you can give me contact details of dealers. 
Recently I sold my XFX Geforce 6600GT, it was ok but wanted to have some experience on ATI. I saw some recomending ATI based RX 1600 something for 4000+ or so. Plato make or something. So please guide me buying a stop gap graphic card.

Your opinion on TFT was helpful, I bought ViewSonic 19" tested, it is fine.


----------



## ~~Big Boss~~ (Jun 5, 2009)

any update??????/


----------



## surinder (Jun 9, 2009)

~~Big Boss~~ said:


> any update??????/


Boss whats going on bumping two and half year old thread.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 9, 2009)

~~Big Boss~~ said:


> any update??????/


Yeah. Continue HERE: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96218

This thread died years ago. I'm locking it since Comp@ddict has done a wonderful job in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96218


----------

